# Uber app for Android having issues recently?



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I only do Uber Eats but I have been noticing some major hangup issues with the app on my phone. I ran into some other drivers with Android and they told me they have been having a lot of the same issues. When I go online it just hangs. However, if I force stop and reboot the app, when it comes back on, I am online. When I am sent an offer and accept, the app works fine throughout the delivery. If I hit the option to go offline after deliver, it goes smoothly. As soon as I end the delivery, it goes back to crap.

I can drive around with the app on my screen (meaning not in the background) and in different time intervals, I get a notification if I want to stay online and it kicks me offline. If I choose to go back online, it tries to put me back online but there is another delay. If its not busy, it just keeps kicking me off.

This started happening right after I updated the app last week. My internet connectivity is fine with consistent more than 20 meg down. I have uninstalled and reinstalled several times. Including removing the background data before uninstalling. Also shut down all non-essential background apps. Its not my phone and its not the internet. Its the app. And its really starting to piss me off.

Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm having all sorts of issues with mine since the last upgrade as well and I'm Android. Completely lagging and showing I'm offline when I'm not


----------

